
TensorFlow in Scala with ScalaPy - shadaj
http://blog.shadaj.me/2017/01/04/tensorflow-in-scala-with-scalapy.html
======
benjaminjackman
Wow this looks cool and is really clever. I had not realized it was possible
to interface with python on the jvm via jep so easily. The ScalaPy wrapper
reminds me of some of the ScalaJS stuff, particularly the facades which seem
to be quite similar (even using union types). Do you know if you will add a
license type to the repos? Also you might want to post this in scala
subreddit. Really cool!

~~~
shadaj
Hi there! ScalaPy is heavily influenced by Scala.js, especially features like
static facades which have a similar purpose in both places. I'm hoping to
bring even more features inspired by Scala.js, such as a py.native for facade
method implementations that uses a macro to generate the underlying code.

I also just added an MIT license to the core and facade repositories.

